# [Umfrage] Welche von diesen Logitech-Tastaturen würdet Ihr kaufen?



## Beat84 (14. Mai 2009)

*[Umfrage] Welche von diesen Logitech-Tastaturen würdet Ihr kaufen?*

Ich hab das Elite Keyboard von Logitech. Ist gut 10 Jahre alt das Ding. Jetzt muss eine neue her.


----------



## Pommes (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche von diesen Logitech-Tastaturen würdet Ihr kaufen?*

[x] Logitech G19
Zwar bisschen teuer, aber dafür einfach der Hammer


----------



## Da_Frank (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche von diesen Logitech-Tastaturen würdet Ihr kaufen?*

[x] Logitech G11^^

Ne würde dann auch zur G19 greifen, wenn du das Geld hast.


----------



## Stingray93 (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche von diesen Logitech-Tastaturen würdet Ihr kaufen?*

Im  moment besitze ich eine G15 refresh ... bin auch sehr zufrieden damit!  Allerdings wenn die G19 billiger werden sollte - würd ich die nehmen... ist mir momentan allerdings zu teuer


----------



## Erzbaron (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche von diesen Logitech-Tastaturen würdet Ihr kaufen?*

ich hab mir sehr günstig hier ne gebrauchte G15 Refresh gekauft ... genial  wobei die G19 auch ganz interessant ist ... aber irgendwie fällt mir einfach kein Verwendungszweck für das Display ein


----------



## kc1992 (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche von diesen Logitech-Tastaturen würdet Ihr kaufen?*

Ich mag die alte G15 ich hab die hier rumliegen und irgendwie, mag ich sie viel mehr als die Refresh, die bekommt mir gar nicht ^^


----------



## Uziflator (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche von diesen Logitech-Tastaturen würdet Ihr kaufen?*

Äähm keine von den, lieber Logitech Illuminated Keyboard


----------



## D!str(+)yer (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche von diesen Logitech-Tastaturen würdet Ihr kaufen?*

[x] G15 Refresh

Mein leben ist seid 4 Wochen nicht mehr lebenswert, seid dem die in ner RMA ist 

Die beste Tastatur die ich je hatte 
Hoffentlich ist se bald wieder da!



Erzbaron schrieb:


> ich hab mir sehr günstig hier ne gebrauchte G15 Refresh gekauft ... genial  wobei die G19 auch ganz interessant ist ... aber irgendwie fällt mir einfach kein Verwendungszweck für das Display ein



Da kann man si viel mit machen 
Bevorzugt Temps anzeigen lassen während dem zocken ^^

oder man kann auch sehen wer gerad im TS redet, auch manchmal sehr nett...


----------



## fadade (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche von diesen Logitech-Tastaturen würdet Ihr kaufen?*

[x] G19, wenn du das Geld hast...
 Das Display is echt hamma!!!!
Wenn du darauf verzichten kannst (und das ist ja fast das einzige, was den Preis ausmacht  ), dann nimm lieber die G15 Refresh


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche von diesen Logitech-Tastaturen würdet Ihr kaufen?*

[x] G19
einfach nur geil das Teil. Wenns aber zu teuer ist, dann Sidewinder X6 - aus meiner Sicht einfach nur geil


----------



## Whoosaa (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche von diesen Logitech-Tastaturen würdet Ihr kaufen?*

Ich persoenlich wuerde mir auch die *G19* holen.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche von diesen Logitech-Tastaturen würdet Ihr kaufen?*

[X] Logitech Wave
Die habe ich, einfach supi das ding.


----------



## Da_Frank (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche von diesen Logitech-Tastaturen würdet Ihr kaufen?*

Und, haste dich schon entschieden?


----------



## Beat84 (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche von diesen Logitech-Tastaturen würdet Ihr kaufen?*

Nö, noch nicht. Werd noch ein paar Tage warten. Im Moment tendiere ich zur G15 Refresh.


----------



## perforierer (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche von diesen Logitech-Tastaturen würdet Ihr kaufen?*

Ich habe seit ein paar Wochen die Logitech Illuminates. Schon ne geile Tasta, obwohl man sich an das Material der Tasten etwas gewöhnen muss.

Der Style ist aber unerreicht. M.E. die schönste Tastatur, die es gibt, auch zum Zocken super, wenn man auf Makros verzichten kann.


----------



## ~Soldier~Of~WastelanD~ (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche von diesen Logitech-Tastaturen würdet Ihr kaufen?*

also ich muss sagen die G19 gefällt mir garnich, hab se im media-markt mal probe gehändelt, wirkt billiger und verspielt was die formgebung betrifft. als die g11 oder g15, bis auf das display natürlich, aber ich habe gemerkt, das ich das display bei meiner g15 eigentlich nicht betrachte...
is halt nen netter nebeneffekt und mal abgesehen vom preis der g19...


greetz from duisburg


----------



## feivel (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche von diesen Logitech-Tastaturen würdet Ihr kaufen?*

ich kann blaues licht nicht mehr sehen....


----------



## Beat84 (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche von diesen Logitech-Tastaturen würdet Ihr kaufen?*

Ach und was dann, orange? Nein danke.


----------



## feivel (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche von diesen Logitech-Tastaturen würdet Ihr kaufen?*

find ich zumindest schöner als blau...
ich gebs ja zu...
ich fänd lila licht toll


----------



## Beat84 (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche von diesen Logitech-Tastaturen würdet Ihr kaufen?*

Also so Farben wie orange, rot, gelb und grün will ich nicht haben. Was außer blau noch ginge ist weiß.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche von diesen Logitech-Tastaturen würdet Ihr kaufen?*



Uziflator schrieb:


> Äähm keine von den, lieber Logitech Illuminated Keyboard




zustimm


----------



## feivel (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche von diesen Logitech-Tastaturen würdet Ihr kaufen?*

abgesehen davon bereue ich den kauf der g15 ein wenig...ich nutz einfach nicht die zusatzfunktionen..und das display ist halt nett...


----------



## aurionkratos (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche von diesen Logitech-Tastaturen würdet Ihr kaufen?*

Refresh - ich weiß echt nicht, wieso alle die vielen Tasten der alten G15 vermissen... Ich habe in keiner Anwendung die Sechs auf dem ersten der drei Modi belegt...


----------



## Beat84 (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche von diesen Logitech-Tastaturen würdet Ihr kaufen?*

Die alte war halt fetter mit den vielen Tasten.


----------



## aurionkratos (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche von diesen Logitech-Tastaturen würdet Ihr kaufen?*



Beat84 schrieb:


> Die alte war halt fetter mit den vielen Tasten.





aurionkratos schrieb:


> Refresh - ich weiß echt nicht, wieso alle die vielen Tasten der alten G15 vermissen... Ich habe in keiner Anwendung die Sechs auf dem ersten der drei Modi belegt...



Fällt dir was auf? :o

EDIT: 1000 Beträge


----------



## Beat84 (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche von diesen Logitech-Tastaturen würdet Ihr kaufen?*

Hä? Naja und jetzt, worauf willst Du hinaus? Er meinte, die vielen Tasten braucht man eh nicht. Ich sagte daraufhin, dass ich eine große Tastatur mit vielen Tasten cool finde.

PS: Glückwunsch zu den 1000!


----------



## drachenorden (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche von diesen Logitech-Tastaturen würdet Ihr kaufen?*

Einen gewissen Coolnessfaktor kann man der G19 sicher nicht absprechen, allerdings erwarte ich von einer Tastatur dieser Preisklasse schon ein paar sinnvolle Features mehr - unterm Strich ist eine solche Desktoplösung für mein Empfinden deutlich attraktiver. Hier stimmt sowohl die Verarbeitung als auch die Funktionalität; aufladbare kabellose Tastatur & Maus ... und sieht noch richtig gut aus.

Die Eingabegeräte von Logitech sind zwar durchweg gut verarbeitet, schließlich schreibe ich gerade auf einer (betagten) Tastatur aus dem Hause, doch die Treiber ... naja, bisweilen verbesserungswürdig.

Gruss.


----------



## Beat84 (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche von diesen Logitech-Tastaturen würdet Ihr kaufen?*

Ich meinte eigentlich die alte G15 im Vergleich zum Refresh. Kleinere Abmessungen und weniger Tasten. Die G19 ist klar zu teuer. Dass das Display unsinnig ist, würde ich aber nicht sagen.
Solch eine Desktoplösung ist nicht mein Fall. Funk geht schon mal gar nicht. Dann auch noch in einem hellen Grau alles gehalten. Auf den leichten Schwung in der Tastatur würde ich lieber verzichten. Ich werde bei Logitech bleiben. Mit meiner jetzigen Maus und Tastur fahre ich sehr gut. Ne Microsoft-Maus hatte ich mal eine Weile, hat mir aber nicht gefallen.


----------



## SLIKX (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche von diesen Logitech-Tastaturen würdet Ihr kaufen?*

[X] G15 Refresh- hab ich selber


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche von diesen Logitech-Tastaturen würdet Ihr kaufen?*

Es fehlt die Option "keins". Mag sein, dass die Dinger toll aussehen, top verarbeitet sind etc., aber dafür soviel Kohle ausgeben? Prinzipiell ist das doch eher ne Optische Spielerei.


----------



## Beat84 (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche von diesen Logitech-Tastaturen würdet Ihr kaufen?*

Mag sein, dass sie optisch mehr hermachen als funktionell, aber ist was an guter Optik verkehrt? Ich will jedenfalls eine von denen.


----------



## push@max (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche von diesen Logitech-Tastaturen würdet Ihr kaufen?*

[x] G19...ist zwar teuer aber Luxus kostet nun mal


----------



## Octopoth (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche von diesen Logitech-Tastaturen würdet Ihr kaufen?*

[G19] einfach alles spitze an dem Teil....bis auf den Preis


----------



## N1lle (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche von diesen Logitech-Tastaturen würdet Ihr kaufen?*



Erzbaron schrieb:


> ich hab mir sehr günstig hier ne gebrauchte G15 Refresh gekauft ... genial  wobei die G19 auch ganz interessant ist ... aber irgendwie fällt mir einfach kein Verwendungszweck für das Display ein




Tja jetz haste ein und zwar mich


----------



## Bioschnitzel (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche von diesen Logitech-Tastaturen würdet Ihr kaufen?*

Hab mir die Illu gekauft und meine G15 darf nun an den Zweit-PC. Die Illu ist sehr viel geiler =D


----------



## SLIKX (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche von diesen Logitech-Tastaturen würdet Ihr kaufen?*

Logitech G15 Refresh


----------



## _hellgate_ (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche von diesen Logitech-Tastaturen würdet Ihr kaufen?*

[x] G15 Refresh
seit 3 tagen ist sie mein


----------



## N1lle (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche von diesen Logitech-Tastaturen würdet Ihr kaufen?*



_hellgate_ schrieb:


> [x] G15 Refresh
> seit 3 tagen ist sie mein


Genau so lang wie meine


----------



## svbo (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche von diesen Logitech-Tastaturen würdet Ihr kaufen?*

Logitech G15 Refresh...nur wegen nem besseren Display den ich sowieso aufm Tisch stehn hab grif ich nicht tiefer inne täsch!!!


----------



## juergen28 (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche von diesen Logitech-Tastaturen würdet Ihr kaufen?*

Keine von den aufgeführten Tastaturen würde ich mir kaufen. Bin mit meiner Logitech Wave zufrieden.


----------



## N1lle (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche von diesen Logitech-Tastaturen würdet Ihr kaufen?*

also ich bin voll zufrieden mit dem teil mit dem PCGH news drauf seh ich auch sachen die ich so net mitbekommen würde da ich eigentlich net in den News rumsurf -.-


----------



## Neoar (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche von diesen Logitech-Tastaturen würdet Ihr kaufen?*

[x] Logitech G15 Refresh

hab einfach super erfahrungen mit dieser Tastatur und die G19 wäre mir einfach viel zu teuer!


----------



## CentaX (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche von diesen Logitech-Tastaturen würdet Ihr kaufen?*

Ne gebrauchte, alte G15...
Hab selber eine (Lack geht ab... Will ich bekleben, wenn sie kaputt geht, wirds aber teuer), die Refresh find ich sowieso hässlich (Farbe der LEDs und Form überhaupt), ist meine Meinung^^ Und die G19 kostet so verdammt viel, da kauf ich mir eher ne Billigtastatur und nen 2. Monitor! Irgendwann wird das dann witzlos, vorallem, weils jetzt im 4:3 Format ist...


----------



## Tecqu (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche von diesen Logitech-Tastaturen würdet Ihr kaufen?*

[x]ne G15 in blau. Die G19 ist zu teuer...
Aber prinzipiell würde ich gar nicht zu einer Logitech Tastatur greifen. Mit meiner Razer Tarantula bin ich sehr zufrieden!


----------



## BenF (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche von diesen Logitech-Tastaturen würdet Ihr kaufen?*

Ich habe auch das Illuminated Keyboard und muss sagen, dass das einfach der Hammer ist! Wenn du natürlich unbedingt die Makrotasten oder das Display haben willst, nimm ne alte G15. G19 ist zu teuer und die G15 refresh ist immer hässlich =D


----------



## SolidBadBoy (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche von diesen Logitech-Tastaturen würdet Ihr kaufen?*

[x] G19

eigentlich ist jede da aufgeführte tasta sehr gut!!! sind alle zum zocken geeingent nur die ausstatung ist variiert!


----------



## tobi757 (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche von diesen Logitech-Tastaturen würdet Ihr kaufen?*

Würde keiner der oben genannten kaufen, zuviel unnützes Zeugs dran, bin mit meiner G11 mehr als zufrieden


----------



## MasterScorpion (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche von diesen Logitech-Tastaturen würdet Ihr kaufen?*

[X] Logitech G15 (gebraucht)

Weil ich es auch so gemacht habe und vollkommen zufrieden bin, desweiteren mag ich weder die refresh noch die neue G19! 

lg


----------



## STSLeon (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche von diesen Logitech-Tastaturen würdet Ihr kaufen?*

G14 Refresh, benutze sie knapp einem Jahr und bin super zufrieden damit. Würde sie jederzeit wieder kaufen


----------



## Sesfontain (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche von diesen Logitech-Tastaturen würdet Ihr kaufen?*

Die G19 ,falls ich denn berieit wäre ,so viel Geld dafür auszugeben


----------



## feivel (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche von diesen Logitech-Tastaturen würdet Ihr kaufen?*

mittlerweile wieder ne cherry stream.
die g11-19 ist halt doch in allen fällen eigentlich ein spielzeug,
nett aber man brauchts nicht.


----------



## rabit (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche von diesen Logitech-Tastaturen würdet Ihr kaufen?*

Auf jeden Fall die G19 Hammer Teil habe ich auch!


----------



## mr_sleeve (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche von diesen Logitech-Tastaturen würdet Ihr kaufen?*

joah dafür auch hammer teuer


----------



## rabit (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche von diesen Logitech-Tastaturen würdet Ihr kaufen?*

Aber lohnt sich echt wenn man das Geld hat.
Ansonnsten reicht eine 5€Tastatur


----------



## feivel (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche von diesen Logitech-Tastaturen würdet Ihr kaufen?*



rabit schrieb:


> Aber lohnt sich echt wenn man das Geld hat.
> Ansonnsten reicht eine 5€Tastatur


 

fünf euro tastaturen sind klumpig.gibt genug dazwischen..man braucht keine 180 euro tastaturen, man muss sich aber auch net mit nonameplastik ärgern.


----------



## majorguns (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche von diesen Logitech-Tastaturen würdet Ihr kaufen?*

[x] Logitech G15 Refresh


----------



## rabit (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche von diesen Logitech-Tastaturen würdet Ihr kaufen?*

@feivel
Man braucht so vieles nicht im Leben man hat es trotzdem.
Schau dir einfach die Abstimmung an und akzeptiere die Erfahrungen anderer Personen.
Du brauchst Sie dir ja nicht kaufen.
Das ding ist überragend egal was deine Meinung dazu ist.


----------



## feivel (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche von diesen Logitech-Tastaturen würdet Ihr kaufen?*

ach..ich dachte das wär ein forum,
und ich dürfte meine meinung dazu äußern?
oder muss ich die meinung der mehrheit annehmen?
nagut.sind wir eben in einem kommunistischen forum.

von all denen würd ich die g15 refresh im übrigen nehmen.
die maßen zusatztasten werden mir zu unübersichtlich


----------



## mumble_GLL (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche von diesen Logitech-Tastaturen würdet Ihr kaufen?*

[x] G19 natürlich (aber über 130-150 € für´ne Tastatur? Deutlich zu viel)

Also eine gebrauchte kommt für mich nicht in Frage.
Logitech G15 Refresh
Logitech G15 Refresh (auf blau umgebaut)
Logitech G19

Die normale G15 Refresh (habe ich seit kurzem) ist schon echt geil, aber mich würde auch eine auf blaue Beleuchtung umgebaute G15 Refresh reizen.


----------



## cux-x (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche von diesen Logitech-Tastaturen würdet Ihr kaufen?*

Also sry das ich mich einmische aber wer braucht den ganzen mist mit blauer hintergrund und 100 makros wtf oder die alte g15 die man leider nicht mehr kriegt oder das baby Majestouch Tenkeyless Linear Force - elitekeyboards.com - Products
aso du kannst auch WASD in blau nehmen und ne gemütliche handablage aus lehder.
Wen das alles zur teuer ist nimm dir eine 7G 18 Karat vergoldeten mechanischen Schalter im Inneren und das  PS/2-Puffersystem sollen die Verzögerung zwischen Tastendruck und  Keyboardreaktion verkürzen

Und schicht in schacht.


----------



## Painkiller (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche von diesen Logitech-Tastaturen würdet Ihr kaufen?*

[x] Logitech G19

Hab zwar auch noch die alte G15 zuhause, aber meine G19 wartet nur noch auf den neuen Knecht....


----------



## Roman441 (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche von diesen Logitech-Tastaturen würdet Ihr kaufen?*

G19 ich habe sie und würde sie wieder kaufen echt der hammer das teil


----------



## e-virus (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche von diesen Logitech-Tastaturen würdet Ihr kaufen?*

hab die g19. ein bekannter von mir arbeitet bei nem zulieferer für mm, saturn und wie sie alle heißen. dadurch kam ich ziemlich günstig an das teil. würd sie aber niemals für diesen endkundenpreis kaufen. am liebsten wärs mir gewesen, wenn kein monitor dabei gewesen wär. dafür aber günstiger. und ausschlaggebend für den kauf war die frei wählbare tastaturbeleuchtung.
das ist das allerwichtigste für mich. die tasten wirken mit dem orange oder dem blau der kleinen brüder etwas verschwommen, wenn kein licht im zimmer an ist. und bei der g19 kannst die farbe halt so einstellen, dass sie "scharf" wirken. aber das nimmt wahrscheinlich jeder anders war.
für mich jedenfalls DER kaufgrund.


----------



## Own3r (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche von diesen Logitech-Tastaturen würdet Ihr kaufen?*

[x] Logitech G15 Refresh

Die ist top !


----------



## matze95 (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche von diesen Logitech-Tastaturen würdet Ihr kaufen?*

[x] G19...wenn du es dir leisten kannst...

Ansonsten Microsfot Sidewinder X4, X6, G15, Illuminated Keyboard oder i-was von Cherry (meist sehr gute Qualität)


lg matze


----------



## Walt (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche von diesen Logitech-Tastaturen würdet Ihr kaufen?*

[x] G19   Wenn ich das Geld hätte würde ich mir auf jeden Fall die holen, ich bin mit meiner G15 Refresh aber auch sehr zufrieden...


----------



## Bullveyr (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche von diesen Logitech-Tastaturen würdet Ihr kaufen?*



cux-x schrieb:


> oder das baby Majestouch Tenkeyless Linear Force - elitekeyboards.com - Products
> aso du kannst auch *WASD in blau* nehmen und ...


Hab ich (+ rotem Esc Key) 



> Wen das alles zur teuer ist nimm dir eine 7G


Bis die Filco bei einem ist, ist sie auch nicht billiger als eine 7G, da wartet man lieber auf die 6Gv2.


----------



## V!PeR (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche von diesen Logitech-Tastaturen würdet Ihr kaufen?*

Entweder die G15,oder wenn man genug Geld über hat die G19.Die bisher geilste Tastatur die ich jemals hatte


----------



## matteo92 (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche von diesen Logitech-Tastaturen würdet Ihr kaufen?*

Ich würde mir gar keine von denen holen


----------



## xaven (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche von diesen Logitech-Tastaturen würdet Ihr kaufen?*

[x] G15 refresh

Die G19 ist sicher genial, aber für das Geld...


----------



## tip-doppelkeks (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche von diesen Logitech-Tastaturen würdet Ihr kaufen?*

Vom Look her find ich auch die hier ziemlich cool:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber müsste man halt mal in Natura sehen....

Hab selbst ne G15. Diese Displaysache ist nett, aber hat bei mir keine wirkliche Verwendung.
Zumindest weiss ich jetzt immer wie spät es ist und ob ich emails bekommen hab. 
Finde das Orange auch sehr cool. Nicht so grell wie blau... Aber is halt Geschmackssache.
Man braucht aber schon ne Weile um nicht immer G6 zu erwischen, wenn man eigentlich Strg haben will. Aber man gewöhnt sich irgendwann dran...
Nur die Mediatasten find ich qualitativ schlecht. Hab ich mir mehr von versprochen....


----------



## foin (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche von diesen Logitech-Tastaturen würdet Ihr kaufen?*

ich bin mit meinem saitek cyperborg sehr zufrieden... wenn es aber logitech sein muss und das geld da is, dann g19


----------



## gh0st76 (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche von diesen Logitech-Tastaturen würdet Ihr kaufen?*

Die Starcraft Tastatur von Razer ist mal komplett überzogen vom Preis. Für 40 Euro mehr gibt es schon eine Déck die von der Qualität her eine andere Welt ist und die mit Sicherheit die bessere Beleuchtung hat.


----------



## RicKHuNt3R (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche von diesen Logitech-Tastaturen würdet Ihr kaufen?*

also ich würde ja noch ein Saitek Cyborg v.7 vorschlagn. Einfach geile Ausrüstung und alles, verschiedene Farben zum einstellen also keiner regt sich über das orange der g15 refresh auf oder über was weiß ich xD
und hat auch einige nützliche Funktionen. Meiner Meinung nach ist ein Preis von knapp 55€ was ich gefunden habe gerechtfertigt und würde daher auch nicht auf eine Logitech zurückgreifen, da diese mir mehr zuspricht

hier mal der Link dazu: Saitek Cyborg Gaming Keyboard v.7


----------



## Jan565 (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche von diesen Logitech-Tastaturen würdet Ihr kaufen?*

[X] G15 gebraucht

Ganz einfach weil es die beste von denen ist. Die Refrash hat zu wenig G-Tasten und die G19 ist einfach nur mehr als billig verarbeitet. Die G15 ist dagegen einfach nur Top. Habe meine 4 Jahre und bin immer damit zu frieden gewesen.


----------



## tip-doppelkeks (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche von diesen Logitech-Tastaturen würdet Ihr kaufen?*

Hab gestern übrigens erfolgreich mein erstes Bier in meine G15 refresh gekippt. Und ja; sie lebt noch!! 
Schöne Sache...


----------



## headcracker (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche von diesen Logitech-Tastaturen würdet Ihr kaufen?*

[x] G19, ganz klar


----------



## Ratty0815 (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche von diesen Logitech-Tastaturen würdet Ihr kaufen?*

[x] Logitech G19
habe ich mir damals gekauft & würde es heute wieder machen.
Habe vorher die G15 gebraucht geschenkt bekommen. habe daraufhin mir kurze Zeit später dann doch die schickere G19 gegönnt.
Und das alles nur wegen eines Farbdisplays in einer Tastertur, nein nicht wirklich ich finde den internen USB-Hub auf die schnelle einfach Klasse.

So Long...


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche von diesen Logitech-Tastaturen würdet Ihr kaufen?*

Ich würde die G19 nehmen. Eine sehr schöne Tastatur. Auch wenn sie nicht die billigste ist, ist sie dennoch bezahlbar. Die Features sind auch gut.
Die alte G15 sieht altbacken aus, die Refresh billig/gay, beide haben nur ein S/W-Display.


----------



## Gast20140710 (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche von diesen Logitech-Tastaturen würdet Ihr kaufen?*



tip-doppelkeks schrieb:


> Man braucht aber schon ne Weile um nicht immer G6 zu erwischen, wenn man eigentlich Strg haben will.



genau deshalb rate ich immer allen von der G-serie ab 




tip-doppelkeks schrieb:


> Hab gestern übrigens erfolgreich mein erstes Bier in meine G15 refresh gekippt. Und ja; sie lebt noch!!
> Schöne Sache...



das ist bei meinem logi illuminated keyboard schon nach ZWEI stunden benutzung passiert


----------



## guna7 (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche von diesen Logitech-Tastaturen würdet Ihr kaufen?*

[x] Logitech G15 Refresh (auf blau umgebaut)


----------



## foin (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche von diesen Logitech-Tastaturen würdet Ihr kaufen?*

also das g19 gibt es für 100€ ... das is viel geld, aber wer es bereit ist auszugeben kauft die beste tastatur...


----------



## gh0st76 (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche von diesen Logitech-Tastaturen würdet Ihr kaufen?*

Die beste bestimmt nicht. Da gibts Qualitativ besseres.


----------



## Painkiller (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche von diesen Logitech-Tastaturen würdet Ihr kaufen?*

Das Thema ist schon längst abgeschlossen.

Daher wird hier dicht gemacht!

--Closed--

Gruß
Pain


----------

